# Luggage roof rack



## beenni

Bună ziua,

Ați putea să-mi oferiți o soluție pentru „luggage roof rack”?
Este portbagajul care se atașează pe mașină. Nu știu care este termenul, să-i zicem așa, „oficial”.

Vă mulțumesc.
B


----------



## vincix

Din câte știu eu, nu prea se face diferența în limba română între cele două tipuri de portbagaj. Din context se cam înțelege daca e plasat deasupra mașinii sau daca e vorba de cel al mașinii. Poate ar trebui să atașezi o sintagmă, ceva care să sune cât de cât normal?


----------



## OldAvatar

Denumirile utilizate, cel puțin de către  firmele care comercializează astfel de portbagaje: _portbagaj metalic_ sau _portbagaj cutie_, în funcție de tip.

Seară bună,
OA


----------



## beenni

Mulţumesc,
B


----------



## Reef Archer

O formă explicativă (în dicționarele tehnice) este „portbagaj suplimentar care se montează pe caroserie”.

Personal, folosesc în vorbire frecvent termenul *aerobagaj*, deși nu-l văd prin dicționare.
Am mai întâlnit, argotic, _*sicriu*_.


----------

